# Ferrari F430 Challenge rim refurbish



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Another one! I'm currently doing some more resto work on a couple of Challenge cars, so I'll get those posted once they're done!






Thanks for watching!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Jesse :thumb:

How did you learn to do this ?:speechles

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work there Jesse :thumb:
> 
> How did you learn to do this ?:speechles
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! Well this was actually the first time I'd tried restoring rims and what better test subject than some rims that cost more than my car (both of them actually )! I never really "learned" it... I guess I just pieced together some of the things that I've learned about cars, body work, painting, etc. over the years and went for it! Aside from the time I invested, I think I did this for around $30?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

impressive work ! How long did it took to remove the counterweight glue ?


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great work mate :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

are they selling the F430s to make way to the 458s ? 

great work Mate


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

AcN said:


> impressive work ! How long did it took to remove the counterweight glue ?


Thanks mate! I think removing the glue and track gunk took the longest of all!



exotic detail said:


> Great work mate :thumb:
> 
> Simon
> *Exotic Detail*
> ...


Thanks Simon!



VTS_Tibi said:


> are they selling the F430s to make way to the 458s ?
> 
> great work Mate


Thanks Tibi! I don't think they'll be selling these any time soon, but I do think the new Challenge cars should be arriving soon . I'm in the process of repairing a Challenge windscreen and lamps ATM...


----------



## the alchemist (Jun 9, 2007)

Superb job there Jesse, you really rescued those rims, they look as good as new!


----------

